# 2nd mate overboard in Pacific ocean 1957 and survived.



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello All
On 9th June 1957 the 2nd mate Doug Wardrop fell overboard from a British ship called British Monarch a Cargo ship on route from Cuba to Japan with a cargo of soya beans. She was owned by Monarch shipping company of UK.
About 4 days out from Panama towards Japan the 2nd mate was missing from his morning breakfast by the Radio Officer who did a quick search on board for him,
He was not found and the R/O informed the Captain who asked all hands to search for him----nothing found Captain Coutts asked R/O
Stan Mcnally to send out a urgency call (XXX) for all ships in vicinity
to look out for the 2nd mate in the water.
All hands on British Monarch lined the rails to look for Doug Wardrop
The 3rd mate was on the monkey island and he was the one who spotted Doug, a lifeboat was launched to pick him up after around 12 hours in the water and he was fit to stand watches again the next day after his big ordeal.!!

What we want to know is the NAME OF 3RD MATE at the time in 1957 who was on that ship at that time in June 1957, its a long time since that date and his name is now forgotton.
Stan really needs to know 3rd mates name as he has been invited
to tell this story in a Radio programme and would like to fill in a few blanks missing from the story.
So if anyone has the name please contact me or knows how to trace him any details would be very much appreciated.
Thank you in anticipation.
73.s to all from FTF

PS the full story is on a website www.mrmsw.co.uk Look under stories and you will find the story on there


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Freddy, I started a post on this ordeal some years ago when I mistakenly recall the ship. Concerned as a Port Liner and was corrected by a reader who also presented a news paper cutting about the incident. I will try to locate the thread as it may reveal other crew names.

Bob


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Go to thread "Man overboard " by Tom Kelso 29/8/2009.
Apparently the event was featured in the Readers Digest.
My post "Port Line Drama" was logged 29/12/2007 and member Melliget quotes articles from The Times but they no longer connect via the net.
Check this out, it may give you the information that you need.

Bob'.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Graham Wallace might know - if you repost in the BP Thread he should see it.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I joined The British Monarch as a first tripper in 1962 with Capt Huggins and Chief Engineer James Turner.
Another BM claim to fame was having Victoria Drummond as 2nd Engineer a couple of years before I joined her.

freddythefrog, do you know when this will be broadcast; if not, I'd really appreciate a PM when you do.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Duncan112 said:


> Graham Wallace might know - if you repost in the BP Thread he should see it.


Sorry wrong British Monarch (Cloud)


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Another report (with pics) here:
https://www.sailors-society.org/about-us/press-room/stan/

Brian


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I can add a little to this story because the R/O involved, Stan McNally, is a member of The Radio Officers Association and he published his story in our first book The Long Silence Falls. This is almost exactly the same story as readable in the link to MRMSW above. A couple of things to add. The ship had steamed about 55 miles since the 2/O was last seen at 04.00 and he was recovered about 13.00. A marvellous piece of navigation in the vastness of the Pacific Ocean. 
To add to Basil's comment above, Victoria Drummond was actually the 2/E on board during this incident.
In our book we also publish the 2/O's account of the same incident and how unbelievably calm he was despite the attention birds and jellyfish. His opening sentence starts "I can see the stern light bobbing away from me." I am not so sure I would have been so confident of rescue as he was. The whole incident reflects very well on the British Merchant Navy in my opinion.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

In 2007 a SN member posted that he had been an apprentice on watch with Doug when the incident occurred. His username was "Ranger66"; is he still a member?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/archive/index.php/t-8906.html

Brian


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Many Thanks*

Hello All
Many thanks to all who have replied and made suggestions
to follow links to the threads.
I have emailed Stan (the R/O) at the time and told him of your replies.
Unfortunately, Stan has lost his SN user name and his password
so asked me to write his request for him.
Yes, Stan did know Victoria Drummond who was 2nd Engineer at the time of this story.
I will post the date and time of the radio programme when I find out from Stan.
To Katie Wardrop, thanks also for contacting us as she has a very
brave and professional grandad.
I am sure Stan will contact you when he manages to get back
on SN.

If MICK SPEAR is still on this site does he, as apprentice with Doug
happen to know of the 3RD Mates Name please.
Thanks best regards ftf


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

I think it was amazing that the 2/0 was recovered safely.On my first trip we lost the master overboard sometime during the night whilst crossing the Pacific from Panama to Brisbane.

We turned around and reversed course and steamed for double the time since the old man was last seen, but unfortunately we did not find him, as a first trip app I was quite upset by the whole incident,


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

it was either the Peleus or pyrrhus blue funnel .can't remember which when we lost a bedroom steward one night on the way home 5/6 day out of Penang so it would be 56/57.someone said he deep sixed himself ,????/


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*To jim the hat and tony allen*

Many thanks for your input, its so sad that they were lost ast sea
cheers 73.s de ftf


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*2nd mate overboard in Pacific ocean and survived!*

Hello All
At last we have now managed to find the name of the 3rd mate
who actually spottede Doug Wardrop swimming in the Pacific.
His name was TAYLOR and also the chief mate was Joe Love.
The info was kindly sent to us from RANGER66 a member on this site
as he had the paper cuttings from this incident and was the deck Cadet on 12-4 watch with doug and later on was also 3rd mate on the British Monarch.
Stan will be very pleased and sends his thanks and good wishes to all who helped with replies to get the correct info.
Thank you all
best wishes freddythefrog
for Stan Mcnally R/O on British Monarch during this incident


----------

